# igf-lr3



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

can anyone fill me on the pros and cons of lgf1-lr3,

also would this be good to run after a pct of nova and clomid? as these compounds lower your natural igf dont they?

thanks in advance.don


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

High IGF levels speed up the growth of cancer.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> High IGF levels speed up the growth of cancer.


Just like HGH can


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

xpower said:


> Just like HGH can


True but a shot of hgh will not increase igf levels like a 80mcg shot of igf would.

As far as IGF goes i tried it years ago and found nothing from it and i litterally threw the rest away.

Over rated crap imo.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

best in lower doses for pct recovery IMO


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> High IGF levels speed up the growth of cancer.


do or could?


----------

